# We rescued a toyota prado from a 3600lb limb



## Ekka (Jul 14, 2007)

8.16 mins long and 38.5mb WMV

The emphasis was on NOT creating further damage. I suppose any ole fool could have just cut it up and off the vehicle ... but how much more damage would they do?

click here to watch Palm & Tree Services video


----------



## AxeKnot (Jul 14, 2007)

Well done Ekka!!! 

I couldn't have done it better myself.


----------



## martrix (Jul 14, 2007)

Good job man. You make it look so easy just cleaning up a few broken limbs, but those things weigh shiploads and could easily end your day in a _bad_way.

What sort of tree was it?


----------



## Ekka (Jul 14, 2007)

It's a huge old Celtis sinensis.

Which over here is called chinese elm but is not the ulmus var, totally different.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice work, that Kanga of yours has paid for itself a few times over I would imagine  Plans on taking the remainder down? Looks like a bad place to park a vehicle until that hazard is removed.


----------



## DDM (Jul 17, 2007)

Gee Ekka if you had a Real loader all you woulda had to do was tie off the butt and pick it up.


----------

